# Did the money factor just drop?



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

on the bmwusa.com site the lease offers page has lower prices than yesterday - ie, 335xi coupe now says from $559 a month - where it was $619 a month yesterday (at least I think it was)... does that mean there are new money factors in play?

If so - what would they be - can't go waltzing into the dealers and not know the new base figures!

tia


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

I noticed this too - 335 coupe (non-xi) went from $589/month to $559/month too...and the sedan offer is down to $489/month. Either the MF's went down or the residuals went up. Can any dealer or Terry from Leasecompare confirm?


----------



## edogg1 (May 20, 2006)

I don't know how long this link will work, but through the magic of Google's cached web pages, we can indeed see that on July 6th, 2008 3-series coupe and sedan lease rates were $30 higher, and wagon rates were $20 higher. Some 5-series look like they went down as well, but those are for old people 

http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach...aspx+bmw+lease+335xi&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

From the old page:



> 335xi Coupe
> Build Your Own
> 36 month lease
> starts at $619 /month


the same page today:



> 335xi Coupe
> Build Your Own
> 36 month lease
> starts at $589 /month


a difference of $30/month - that's 130 miles of zipping around in fuel...


----------



## sch (Jul 17, 2007)

They must have dropped the money factors. The X5 4.8 offer went down by about $40.00 since earlier this week and the residuals appear to have stayed the same.


----------



## WhiteTrash (Nov 7, 2002)

could also be some type of trunk money or credit (like the auto transmission credit in the 3)

guess we'll have to wait until one of our board sponsor dealers chimes in!


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

it looks like the MF dropped. $30/mo in lease payments equals to approx a reduction of .00020-.00040 IMO.
i didnt run the numbers so i could be totally off, but it would be interesting.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

So that there's no speculation, there was a rate drop pretty much across the board. I can't get into details at the moment, but the temporary drop is only good through the end of this month, so you have to pick from stock.

If you had one on order and it's coming in this month, you just tripped over the best deal of the century.

I'm about to post a huge sale implementing the new rates. Naturally, if you're looking to get into a BMW, *now is the time. Seriously. I'm not messing around. * So go out there while the pickings are good.

If you're purchasing, why pay cash when you got almost same as cash at 0.9%. :yikes:

Go get 'em. "The money's there, you pick it up, it's yours; if you don't, I got no sympathy for ya." - Blake (Alec Baldwin) from Glenn Garry Glen Ross


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> "The money's there, you pick it up, it's yours; if you don't, I got no sympathy for ya." - Blake (Alec Baldwin) from Glenn Garry Glen Ross


Great movie. Sucks you can't apply the rates to ordered cars though. Rate drop + ED would be great.


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

On a second note, gut instinct tells me this is more a result of the slumping economy than clearing out the 08 models.....I foresee further discounts and rate drops in the future (hopefully on the 1 series soon )


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

wj94 said:


> Great movie. Sucks you can't apply the rates to ordered cars though. Rate drop + ED would be great.


Yeah, if you were doing an ED and picking up this month, you hit the jackpot. :rofl:

Still, with OC, OLP, and no ED rate adder, it's not too far away.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow.. Dang.. How good are we talking about? Adrian sure made me jump out of my seat!


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

yup. and on the edge of my seat as well. i had been dragging my feet but this might be what puts me over the edge.


----------



## edogg1 (May 20, 2006)

Any more news on this? I'm meeting with my CA tomorrow to potentially setup a deal on a new 3-series. I'm curious what the specifics are here - sounds like both he and I may be able to get a good deal out of this.


----------



## suer (Jul 1, 2008)

ZoomVT said:


> yup. and on the edge of my seat as well. i had been dragging my feet but this might be what puts me over the edge.


Same for me. I might just give up on the ED for a couple of years  and pick something from the lot :clap:


----------



## poloace (Jun 11, 2008)

how hard is it to get owner loyalty program money factors? 10 years ago, i owned a 525i - but, i don't know how they look into this stuff - do i just tell them that i'm a former BMW owner? thanks!!! also, do dealers give you a hard time about this?


----------



## msp_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

also anxiously awaiting details of this MF drop or other lease adjustment, as I'm going in tomorrow to make an order. But if there's enough value in this latest adjustment, I may give on some option selections and pick from the lot.

An idea when will something official (or unofficial) be available for general consumption?

good stuff, maybe just perfect timing!


----------



## Interested (Sep 7, 2005)

Adrian is well informed. :thumbup:


----------



## wj94 (Jun 13, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> Yeah, if you were doing an ED and picking up this month, you hit the jackpot. :rofl:
> 
> Still, with OC, OLP, and no ED rate adder, it's not too far away.


If I could qualify for OLP I'd be all over it, but I can't. :bawling:


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

Per my dealer, .0004 drop on MF for all X5 models (means a rate of .0016 for 3.0 and .00135 for 4.8 when combined with .0004 OLP reduction) - Don't know about others. Must take delivery by 7/31 and cannot lock rate for deliveries beyond then.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> And if the residuals have not improved, the lease rates would still suck compared to the 77%/24 month residuals


I don't think we'll see those type of residuals until the next "dot-com" type boom. I agree the residuals make a heck of a difference - even at the current low MFs, my lease is still 12% cheaper from end of April compared to now. But crying over opportunities lost doesn't help anyone - you sometimes just have to "seize the day" and be content with your choice.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Sorry I'm late to the party, and thanks Adrian for spreading the good word :thumbup:

Current market conditions are reaching crisis levels for BMW, and I can confidently say these programs are the best I've ever seen.

I know I will do  my part, and I hope many of you can avail yourself of these deals


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> So that there's no speculation, there was a rate drop pretty much across the board. I can't get into details at the moment, but the temporary drop is only good through the end of this month, so you have to pick from stock.
> 
> If you had one on order and it's coming in this month, you just tripped over the best deal of the century.
> 
> ...


Does this apply to X5's as well? I'm picking mine up next week and am under assumption MF is .00200, which includes OLP of .00040. Judging from your post, it does. Has the MF dropped below .00200?


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

ckm1515 said:


> Does this apply to X5's as well? I'm picking mine up next week and am under assumption MF is .00200. Judging from your post, it does. Has the MF dropped below .00200?


Yes - MF through 7/31 for the X5 3.0 is now .00200 less .0004 Owner Loyalty (if you qualify) for a base rate of .00160. MF for the 4.8 is even lower.


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

caveatesq said:


> Yes - MF through 7/31 for the X5 3.0 is now .00200 less .0004 Owner Loyalty (if you qualify) for a base rate of .00160. MF for the 4.8 is even lower.


That is awesome! The timing of this lease couldn't have been better


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

caveatesq said:


> Yes - MF through 7/31 for the X5 3.0 is now .00200 less .0004 Owner Loyalty (if you qualify) for a base rate of .00160. MF for the 4.8 is even lower.


Dealer called me a short time ago and confirmed .00160 MF and car has arrived. Set to pick up on Monday. This is by far the best time to lease a BMW, including an X5. The rate has dropped from .00240 to .00200 to .00160 in the course of 5 weeks! This obv includes OLP discount. This equates to a drop in payment of close to $50 per month...outstanding timing!


----------



## BMWFanboy (Apr 27, 2008)

philippek said:


> A couple more notes: the programs in place now are EVEN BETTER than the ones that were out in April, before the residual adjustments which took place in May. Also, there is NO CREDIT LOCK on these rates, residuals or option credits. BMW wants these sales now, and believe me when I say they've done all they can to get the deals done this month.


In the thread philippek linked to a few post ago he says that the programs in place now are even better than the ones in April before the residual adjustments. I am looking at a 335xi coupe and if the only thing that changed is the money factor dropped by 0.00040 from .00210 to .00170 then my calculations still don't show payments anywhere near what I would've gotten in April. I don't know, maybe he is including OLP or some other programs, but I haven't owned a BMW before so those wouldn't apply to me. Anyone know the details?


----------



## Green Chile (Jul 3, 2008)

adrian's bmw said:


> It's this month only and it's not lockable. Pick from stock, gents and gals.
> 
> So forget about ordering, msp_guy. You're gonna have to find what you can see and not see what you can find.  (Kinda goes with the old car guy saying of "Sell what you can see, don't see what you can sell.")
> 
> I'll put it this way, on most models, it was a .00040 drop which is huge and you have OLP added on top of that for 5's and X3's and X5's. The 0.9% is even bigger and better, IMO. Then you got the OC's, to boot. You'd be crazy not to take advantage now if you're thinking, on the fence, or anything, unless you have an order coming in that won't make July 1.


Adrian,

Is this now the net buy rate money factor for X3s in stock, purchased in July?
.0024
-.0004 OLP
-.0004 July special 
-------
.0016

Thank you.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Green Chile said:


> Adrian,
> 
> Is this now the net buy rate money factor for X3s in stock, purchased in July?
> *.00200*
> ...


Fixed


----------



## kinikia (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm assuming that the MF for the 335i sedan also dropped by .0004, can someone help confirm that it's now .0015? Thanks!!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

kinikia said:


> I'm assuming that the MF for the 335i sedan also dropped by .0004, can someone help confirm that it's now .0015? Thanks!!


Yeup.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

What is the lowest MF for a Z4 3.0si for 24months? Also, I'm aware there is $3k trunk cash, but would the auto credit also apply if so equipped?
Thanks!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Kief said:


> What is the lowest MF for a Z4 3.0si for 24months? Also, I'm aware there is $3k trunk cash, but would the auto credit also apply if so equipped?
> Thanks!


No change in the Z4 program other than the 1.9% offering.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> No change in the Z4 program other than the 1.9% offering.


So Adrian, there is no OLP or new rate reduction? MF=.00200 for 24months?
Is $4210 ($3k trunk/$1210 auto) the only monies on these cars?
Thanks again!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm getting a little confused between the 0.9% financing and this promotion for leasing. 
Does this reduction in MF apply to 1 series or M5?
Thanks!


----------



## spmd11 (Jun 25, 2006)

*1 Series rate drop too?*

What about the 1 series? Rate drop on that? I've got a 135 Vert coming in this week!


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

Arghhhhhh, my timing absolutely sucks. I negotiate a price just days before learning of the premium pkg incentive.uch: Then, sign about a week ago, just before a huge MF rate drop :banghead:. I think I have to stop reading this board for fear of lining my local heart care facility's pockets.


----------



## weave015 (Jul 13, 2008)

What is the premium package incentive?


----------



## msp_guy (Feb 10, 2003)

search this forum for option credits, it's all over the place.


----------



## matthewsjl (Jul 28, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> Interestingly, hardly anyone leases Mini's. I was like the only one last month. It's all cash buyers, no lienholders. :eeps:


There are others out there on leases. I picked up my Mini Cooper S at the end of April - got $500 off MSRP, and managed to get mats thrown in and my last payment on the Z4 covered (as I helped the dealer by taking delivery in April, not May when the car came in early).

From what I'm hearing, there are no Mini's to be found right now. Probably something to do with ga being around $4/gal. I have to admit, I'm enjoying getting between 33-36mpg right now. In a couple of years, I'll be back for a 1er. I miss the growl of the BMW engines.

(I did think yesterday that I could probably get out of my mini for no real loss right now if I really wanted to).

As for the BMWFS question, yes, previous lessees do get the SD waived - and I also used MSDs on the lease.

Cheers,

John.


----------



## Helios (Oct 2, 2004)

rich8566 said:


> I hope someone here is buying or leasing a car (or two) from Adrian. He shed a lot of light on this thread (and put some time into it too)!:thumbup:


That would be me


X5 on the way...waiting to find out if it's a July build to take advantage of the great new MF.


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

Helios said:


> That would be me
> 
> 
> X5 on the way...waiting to find out if it's a July build to take advantage of the great new MF.


I certainly did...my X5 arrived this AM and used a MF of .00160...lease payment is less than $700 on a $54K truck...outstanding timing. Plus, I took advantage of the pull ahead program on my E90


----------



## Mero (Jul 19, 2008)

adrian's bmw said:


> Yeup.


Hi Adrian,

Can you confirm if the MF dropped for in-stock 335xi Coupes also?

.0021
-.0004
_______
.0017

Thanks!


----------



## Mero (Jul 19, 2008)

Mero said:


> Hi Adrian,
> 
> Can you confirm if the MF dropped for in-stock 335xi Coupes also?
> 
> ...


Got my answer. Yes.

Thanks Adrian.


----------

